# Eureka Atom Brew Pro



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Saw this on home-barista.com, a new grinder from Eureka which is focused on brewed coffee. It has 75mm flat burrs and quite compact package. Being released in April 2018.

http://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo/prodotti/macinacaff%C3%A8+istantaneo/1/6.aspx

There's also a review (in Italian), but google translate does a decent job. They did some tests with Kruve and found



> 80% of the grind was held between 400 and 700 microns, 18% was composed of larger particles and just a 2% was made up of fines under 300 microns


Seems like a quite capable grinder, and sounds like it might perform similar to bulk grinders but at much smaller form factor.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Odd they mention 3 sieve sizes? Figures sound optimistic?

18% over 700, plus 80% from 400-700, plus 2% under 300 = nothing between 300 & 400.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Odd they mention 3 sieve sizes? Figures sound optimistic?
> 
> 18% over 700, plus 80% from 400-700, plus 2% under 300 = nothing between 300 & 400.


Yes the number don't sound quite right. I'm not sure how they tested it. They also mention sieve sizes 1000 and 1100, but no mention how much % above 1000/1100..

Forgot to link to the whole review: http://www.ilcaffeespressoitaliano.com/2017/eureka-atom-brew-pro-il-nostro-test/


----------

